# bios problem no csm option after disabling secure boot



## insignia30

no csm option after disabling secure boot and setting up supervisor password. asus e402na. bios version american megatrends 306.

I need your help because no csm option only fast boot on boot tab.


----------



## insignia30

also i would like to downgrade windows 10 to windows 7 but the installer is stucked up on windows logo. maybe if the csm option will appear then i could clean install windows 7.


----------



## SpywareDr

The Compatibility Support Module (CSM) is not be present on all UEFI PCs. On some UEFI PCs, there is only UEFI only, with no CSM/Legacy support built-in.


----------



## managed

Enable secure boot again in the Bios and the CSM option could come back and if does enable it.


----------

